# Appart Cambriolé, Bye bye les Macs...



## tweek (31 Décembre 2006)

Bien le bonsoir,

Je rentre d'une semaine de vancances aujourd'hui, je rentre la clé dans la serrure et m'apperçoit que la porte n'était pas fermée.

Plus de matériel informatique. Ils n'ont meme pas touché ou fouillé l'appart, seulement piqué claviers, souris, imprimante, enceintes et macs.

Je sais que c'est con mais j'avais confié le double de ma clé à un membre de ma famille en visite, qui devait la deposer avant de partir dans ma boite au lettres. je ne l'ai jamais revue, et je sais qu'il y a eu des problemes avec ces boites (vols de courrier etc...)

Bien les boules pour un 31 de fin d'année.

Ma question est, étant donné qu'il n'y a pas eu d'éffraction vu qu'on a utilisé ma clé secondaire, comment puis-je faire marcher l'assurance ?

Merci, et bon réveillon à tous.*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

They think different on peut pas leur en vouloir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2006)

Un bon coup de pied de biche dans ta porte, et hop.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

malheureusement, pas mieux. A moins que la boite au lettre est été fracturée. Mais Ed a raison...:rose: 

Bon courage.


----------



## patlek (1 Janvier 2007)

Mouais... tu peux refermer ta porte a clef, et l' ouvrir au pied de biche, mais bonjour si un voisin passe par là...
Tu es obligé de porter plainte pour vol a la police, et si tu veux leur raconter des bobards...

Sinon demande a tes voisins, si du courrier a été volé, c' est que les boites aux lettres ont été fracturées, certains d' entre eux ont sans doute déjà porté plainte. Resterat a justifier le fait que la clef etait dans la boite aux lettres, demande le témoignage du membre de ta famille qui l' avait laissée dans la boite aux lettres.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> They think different on peut pas leur en vouloir.




:affraid: :affraid:   Je ne voudrais pas dire Corentin mais si demain on vient cambrioler ton appart', à mon avis tu ne serais pas aussi tolérant envers tes voleurs !!!


----------



## tweek (1 Janvier 2007)

J'ai déjà déposé ma plainte à la police, je préfère dire la vérité. Ils ont bien utilisé ma clé pour rentrer (que j'ai d'ailleur retrouvé sur mon lit).

Seulement je ne sais pas comment je vais faire fonctionner l'assurance dans cette histoire, vu qu'il n'y a pas eu d'effraction, ni de la porte ou de la boite aux lettres...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2007)

L'assurance ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## tweek (1 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> L'assurance ne fonctionnera pas.



P*! C'est dégueulasse.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2007)

Je t'avais dis de ne pas parler de tes vacances sur le forum, depuis l'ouverture de la section &#171;switch&#187; ce n'est plus sur, ici.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

tu etais o&#249; pendant tes vacances ?
t'as une assurance avec ta cb ?

quoi que sa doit etre trop tard pour declarer ta cb perdue avec les clefs , cela rembourserait les frais du changement de serreure et surtout  faciliterait la declaration du cambriolage

declarer la verit&#233; serait un cercle vicieux , toi, ton parent, ton assurance maison qui va chercher l' assurance maison du parent qui cherchera a son tour l'assurance de l'immeuble ......sans compter les passages a la police...les suspictions , parent voyou , parent complice du vol ect ect

il faut essayer de faire le plus court possible:
soit tu casses ta porte soit dire que toi meme a mis dans une eveloppe ta clef et depos&#233;e dans ta boite a lettre pour pas la perdre en voyage





edit : opss trop tard


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> P*! C'est dégueulasse.


Au contraire, &#231;a me semble plut&#244;t normal. Laisser sa cl&#233; dans la bo&#238;te au lettres ou mettre un panneau publicitaire "allez, servez-vous", c'est kif.


----------



## tweek (1 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au contraire, ça me semble plutôt normal. Laisser sa clé dans la boîte au lettres ou mettre un panneau publicitaire "allez, servez-vous", c'est kif.




Ouais bon de toutes façons, c'est grillé...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid:   Je ne voudrais pas dire Corentin mais si demain on vient cambrioler ton appart', à mon avis tu ne serais pas aussi tolérant envers tes voleurs !!!



Une blague.


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> P*! C'est dégueulasse.





Et oui, toujours lire les petits caractères en bas du contrat :rateau: 
Les assurances ont tendance a assuré leurs profit mais pas leur clients (pigeons ? )  

M'enfin, c'est pas "cool" ce qu'il t'arrive


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une blague.




Désolée, j'avais pris cela au 1er degré


----------



## laurent1 (1 Janvier 2007)

pas cool!! courage!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (1 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je t'avais dis de ne pas parler de tes vacances sur le forum, _depuis le passage sous Intel_ ce n'est plus sur, ici.



  


Sinon, Tweek, que dit ton contrat d'assurance ? Est ce que tu as lu les clauses concernant le vol ?


----------



## tweek (1 Janvier 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Sinon, Tweek, que dit ton contrat d'assurance ? Est ce que tu as lu les clauses concernant le vol ?




Non, je ne me suis pas encore occupé de ça. C'est mes parents qui s'occupent de cela.
*On n'a pas encore pu les contacter, vu qu'ils sont fermés le premier. J'essayerai demain, on verra ce qu'ils disent*


----------



## tbr (1 Janvier 2007)

Ma foi, je suis navré pour toi mais bon...


Euh, au fait, j'ai des Mac TDC à vendre...:casse:

Trève de plaisanterie (foireuse), je ne pense pas que ton assurance va couvrir le vol because "la clé dans la boîte" - équivalent du coup du "la clé sous la pierre" (ou ailleurs. DTC ? Non) - est un "servez-vous, chers cambrioleurs" pour les assureurs.

En gros, tu ne t'es pas assuré (!) contre le vol en mettant à disposition les clés de ta porte d'entrée, même si celles-ci n'étaient pas visibles de prime abord.
Mais bon, tu aurais dû te douter qu'une des premières choses que les voleurs font, est justement de chercher LA clé qui est sous la pierre, dans la boite aux lettres, etc.

Quant à raconter des vannes... Hum ! Ce n'est vraiment pas judicieux vu que le coup de la clé, les assureurs connaissent déjà.

>> la leçon est dure mais au moins, tu :

- ne laisseras plus de clé dans une boite aux lettres (disponible pour les premiers venus). Ou sous une pierre. Tous ces endroits ALC (A La Con) que tout le monde croit être fabuleusement invisibles.
- perdras (?) de vue un moment - le temps de régler les choses - le membre de ta famille qui n'a pas ... assuré, lui.

Ma re-foi, le bon truc est de photographier ton prochain ordi sous tous les angles, avec la facture - truc valable pour tout objet de VAleur... attirant les VOleurs - et de donner/d'envoyer le tout sous Recommandé avec AR (encore mieux > preuve) à ton assureur; lequel ne pourra pas contester en cas de problème.



Bon, malgré tout, ce ne sont que quelques objets. Je te souhaite une bonne année 2007.

Et, qui sait, tentes le coup de la vérité avec ton assureur, tu verras bien.

Amitiés.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Mouais. Enfin le bon sens dit quand m&#234;me que ce n'est pas parce que ta porte est ouverte que l'on a le droit de s'approprier tes biens.
Creuse avec tes assurances, j'ai eu une bonne surprise il y a 6 mois. Les faits n'&#233;taient pas les m&#234;mes, mais l'espoir fait vivre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

juste pour information, un juge a débouté une assurance après le vol d'une voiture sans effraction. Le cas est censé faire jurisprudence.

Dans tous les cas, ne pas lacher le morceau.

Bon courage et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## tweek (2 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour vos conseils et votre aide, c'est vraiment sympa*:rose: 

La prochaine fois, je ferai beaucoup plus attention. Je ne compte pas lâcher le morceau avec l'assurance. Mes parents n'ont toujours pas pu les joindre à l'heure actuelle.

Je tiendrai au courant.*


----------



## jupiter (2 Janvier 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Ma foi, je suis navré pour toi mais bon...
> 
> Ma re-foi, le bon truc est de photographier ton prochain ordi sous tous les angles, avec la facture - truc valable pour tout objet de VAleur... attirant les VOleurs - et de donner/d'envoyer le tout sous Recommandé avec AR (encore mieux > preuve) à ton assureur; lequel ne pourra pas contester en cas de problème.
> 
> Amitiés.



interéssant ça
pour les photos j'étais au courant, mais par contre tu es sur qu'on peut envoyer ça en recommandé a l'assureur? c'est quelque chose qui se fait couramment?


----------



## Dramis (2 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ma question est, étant donné qu'il n'y a pas eu d'éffraction vu qu'on a utilisé ma clé secondaire, comment puis-je faire marcher l'assurance ?



Je me suis fait volé sans infraction l'an passé, les policiers ont mis dans la plainte que le vol avait été fait avec de fausse clé, un double des clé ou crochetage de la serrure.  Je n'ai pas eu de problème avec l'assurance

Bonne chance.


----------



## tbr (2 Janvier 2007)

jupiter >

Je serais menteur en te disant que je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait mais, c'est s&#251;r, toute preuve apport&#233;e au dossier - sous-entendu, au moment o&#249; l'assureur doit rembourser ( suite &#224; un vol ou autre d&#233;g&#226;t) - telles que des photos ne peut qu'&#234;tre b&#233;n&#233;fique.

Et, de toute fa&#231;on, je ne vois aps en quoi un assureur pourrait refuser de faire son boulot : rassembler des preuves. LE recommand&#233; avec AR, c'est juste popur qu'il ne puisse dire "je n'ai rien re&#231;u... mais e,ncore faut-il savoir faire un recommand&#233; avec AR.

- "L&#224;, tbr nous prend pour des c***. Comme si on ne savait pas faire &#231;a ?! :mouais:
- Oh, mais si. Vous savez coller le bordereau sur l'enveloppe... comme tout le monde
mais cela ne sert &#224; rien s'il suffit juste de fendre l'enveloppe dans son &#233;paisseur sans desceller ledit bordereau et de tout balancer directos la poubelle (la vraie, hein !).
Pire : rien n'oblige le destinataire &#224; lire/regarder le courrier mais au moins, il ne pourra pas dire qu'il ne l'a jamais re&#231;u... ou qu'on le lui a vol&#233;.
Bon, c'est pousser le bouchon vraiment loin niveau vice.

Je tiens ce genre d'informations (preuve photographiques, Recommand&#233;s) de diff&#233;rentes sources : livres, exp&#233;riences d'amis, etc.
Et, pour conclure, j'irais jusqu'&#224; dire, dans le cas de matos &#224; assurer de (grande) valeur (quel que soit le type de valeur et de matos), que l'huissier de justice - vous savez, celui qui frappe toujours &#224; la porte au pire des pires moments - est le meilleur "ami" de l'assur&#233;. Etant impartial, ni l'assur&#233; ni l'assureur de surcro&#238;t ne peut dire que l'autre a menti/falsifi&#233; les preuves. Il joue le r&#244;le d'arbitre.
> ceci n'a de sens (&#224; mon avis) QUE pour les entreprises > tarifs des huissiers.

Conclusion : les photos servent surtout &#224; ce que le pr&#233;judice subit ne soit pas rembours&#233; &#224; son minimum (Matos neuf pay&#233; au prix de l'occase la plus basse/au prix du besoin strictement minimum) mais bien fonction de ce que les preuves photographiques d&#233;montrent. D'o&#249; l'id&#233;e de faire des photos descriptives (avec textes) de tout ce qui doit &#234;tre assur&#233;. Une photo certifi&#233;e (par huissier) d'un objet acquis en 2007 ne peut pas &#234;tre rembours&#233; au prix d'un vieux PC de ... disons 2000 (selon les crit&#232;res minima de l'assureur)
> elles montrent le plus correctement possible ce que le matos est, pour un remboursement cons&#233;quent.

**************************

Dramis >

Ca, pour une nouvelle... C'est une bonne nouvelle ! 


**************************

D&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir &#233;t&#233; un peu long.

Amiti&#233;s.






* Non, je ne suis pas assureur. Juste un minimum inform&#233; de mes droits/possibilit&#233;s.
J'ai aussi pu faire quelques erreurs. "Merci de me tromper si je m'corrige."


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Janvier 2007)

Je ne crois pas que ça ait été écrit (plus haut), mais il me semble que ce serait sécuritaire que tu fasses le tour de tes "connaissances et amis" qui étaient au courant du matériel que tu possédais et du fait que tu n'y étais pas, ce soir-là -- quoique un 31 au soir, il y en a une gang qui n'y est pas... 

Ne voler que le matériel informatique, sans toucher à autre chose, en laissant gentiment la clé sur le lit -- quel manque de délicatesse... enfin, ce n'est pas la plus grande qualité d'un voleur -- ça me semble louche.

Sans devenir paranoïaque, juste faire attention.

Bonne chance dans tes démarches!


----------



## Mafsou (3 Janvier 2007)

Juste un mot en passant par ici et en découvrant ton "histoire". Désolé pour toi, vraiment, et bon courage!


----------



## tbr (9 Février 2007)

up.

Parce que je voudrais bien savoir où en est cette malheureuse histoire de cambriolage.
Et surtout parce que je voudrais savoir s'il y a eu du nouveau côté assurance/assureur.


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

tbr a dit:


> up.
> 
> Parce que je voudrais bien savoir où en est cette malheureuse histoire de cambriolage.
> Et surtout parce que je voudrais savoir s'il y a eu du nouveau côté assurance/assureur.






Eh bien je suis allé au centre de gestion des résidences etudiantes G.C, en apportant la déclaration de police, les factures etc...

Il y aurait peut-être une petite chance d'être remboursé (complètement ou partiellement je n'en sais rien), ils me tiennent au courant par téléphone.

J'attends toujours leur appel, ça va faire 15 jours aujourd'hui.
Entre temps, j'ai souscri à Neuf telecom donc la ligne est coupée le temps du dégroupage, mais bon ça ne fait que 3 jours.


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Bien le bonsoir,
> 
> Je rentre d'une semaine de vancances aujourd'hui, je rentre la clé dans la serrure et m'apperçoit que la porte n'était pas fermée.
> 
> ...


 pas cool, surtout que c'est des mac ! Si c'était des PC limite ça t'aurais peut-être été bénéfique si après t'était passé mac. Mais la tu l'est déja, c'est vraiment dégeux ! Mort aux mézant


----------



## tweek (11 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> pas cool, surtout que c'est des mac ! Si c'était des PC limite ça t'aurais peut-être été bénéfique si après t'était passé mac. Mais la tu l'est déja, c'est vraiment dégeux ! Mort aux mézant



PC ou Mac je m'en fous, j'avais un PC qui est parti avec aussi.

Ce qui importe c'est mes données peronnelles qui étaient sur les ordinateurs.


----------



## fable (11 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> PC ou Mac je m'en fous, j'avais un PC qui est parti avec aussi.
> 
> Ce qui importe c'est mes données peronnelles qui étaient sur les ordinateurs.


Aucun backup ?


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Aucun backup ?




A moins qu'il l'a fait sur CD, sinon son DD externe a du sûrement être pris lui aussi :hein:


----------



## tweek (11 Février 2007)

Si j'avais fait un backup sur un DVD de toute mes photos et musiques, et uploadés quelques fichiers sur mon FTP mais le principal est resté sur le Mac

Je sais ce que vous allez me dire, mais je ne fais jamais de backup.


----------



## fable (11 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Si j'avais fait un backup sur un DVD de toute mes photos et musiques, et uploadés quelques fichiers sur mon FTP mais le principal est resté sur le Mac
> 
> Je sais ce que vous allez me dire, mais je ne fais jamais de backup.


Moi non plus, faut dire qu'on pense pas toutes les 5mins qu'on va se faire cambriol&#233;...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Moi non plus, faut dire qu'on pense pas toutes les 5mins qu'on va se faire cambriolé...



Mais un crash de dur c'est plus que courant donc...


----------



## fable (11 Février 2007)

sur mac ?


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> sur mac ?



Un DD reste un DD. Sur Mac ou PC c'est pareil.


----------



## tweek (11 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> sur mac ?



Coupure de courant? Surtension malsaine lors d'un orage ?

Ca peut griller vite, en effet.




-> toujours pas de coup de fil de l'assurance


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

Et sans ajouter au catastrophisme ambiant, une simple erreur d'&#233;criture dans la table des partitions, &#224; l'occasion d'une coupure intempestive de courant, par exemple, peut rendre le contenu d'un disque inaccessible sans pour autant l'endommager.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> sur mac ?


Evidemment. Fais une recherche sur le forum.


----------



## tweek (13 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Evidemment. Fais une recherche sur le forum.



... et vire la plist.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (15 Février 2007)

au hasard de la lecture de ce fil une petite histoire vécue

'un cousin me raconte qu'invitant de la famille à diner, le gamin du couple ami explose dans la salle de bains le placard qui tombe pétant miroir, étagère, flacons, baignoire (en faisant le con j'imagine .. ahhhh ces gamins!!!)'

En faisant jouer la responsabilité civile des parents du gamin, ceux ci n'ont rien payé et mon cousin à même été remboursé jusqu'aux flacons de parfums cassés

Il ne s'agit pas de porter plainte contre ta propre famille mais simplement faire jouer cette assurance responsabilité civile. 
Il aurait mieux valu qu'il oublie de fermer la porte, là sa responsabilité était claire.

Par contre je pense que si tu es honnete, si la police fait bien son travail ( d'autres cas recensés, témoignages ... ), si tu expliques que toute ta famille change d'assurance auto/habitation/..... tu devrais pouvoir  obtenir un résultat, mais long et 'négocié'


----------



## richard-deux (16 Février 2007)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de porter plainte contre ta propre famille mais simplement faire jouer cette assurance responsabilité civile.



La responsabilité civile ne fonctionne pas entre personnes de même famille.  
Ma nièce (qui ne porte pas le même nom de famille que moi) m'a cassé mes lunettes et l'assurance n'a pas fonctionné. :rateau:



> Responsabilité civile de la famille
> 
> Elle vous couvre contre les dommages que vous pouvez causer par votre faute, votre négligence ou votre imprudence ou par celle des objets, animaux et du personnel dont vous êtes responsable. Et ce que le dommage ait lieu dans votre habitation ou à l'extérieur.
> C'est ainsi elle qui joue si :
> ...


----------



## tweek (16 Février 2007)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de porter plainte contre ta propre famille mais simplement faire jouer cette assurance responsabilité civile. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Je n'ai jamais dit que j'allais porter plainte contre ma propre famille.
> ...


----------



## tinibook (18 Février 2007)

Ben c'est vraiment con ce qui t'est arriv&#233;...  Courage pour la suite!


----------

